# Uber Partner App is a data hog... or was it?



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

When i started driving 3 month ago, the Uber Partner app chewed up almost 4gigs of data with in a month working 45h/week. So i had to increase my data plan to 6gigs/month.

But this month it only used up 1gig of data.

Has anyone else noticed this??

Uber did update their up a dozen times in the past 3 month, so hopefully they fixed the data burning issue with their app.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

That's it?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> That's it?


What is?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Only 4 gigs


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Did you use up more data with Uber Partner app?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't really track it. I have a 12 gig plan. But if you're running an app that's constantly pulling date for roughly 180 hours a month, 4gigs isn't that bad


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think its terrible, considering how simple this app is. If its an Youtube app, then yes its understandable that it would use up a lot of data. But Uber app has no videos, it just sends simple data between your phone and their servers.

Even Waze or Google maps use way less data, yet i use it far more and they send and receive less data.

Uber Partner app does more work load on client side(your phone), instead of doing all the workload on Uber servers. It saves money for Uber, because they dont have to spend money on larger network and server infrastructure.

At the end of the day, Uber is screwing the drivers, by using their phones as servers to process large amounts of data. And thats wrong. No wonder my phone gets hot and takes all day to charge.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

1. I can't find where to see how much uber us using

2. Pretty sure you can claim a % of your phone bill on your taxes


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Android has data usage stats for every app. Its in the settings.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

As if the 28th. Whole month was 6.6g on this phone


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

If you're on an Android phone the traffic feature was added to the phone and pulls more data. You can turn it off if necessary.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I Uber 30 hours per week, I never go over 2gb/month running customer app, partner app and waze


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

My phone is on 16 hours a day; Uber connected at least 20 hours a week ... my data is less than 2gb/mo ... but then again, I'm on an unlimited data plan with Sprint (actually unlimited everything). Interestingly, my text message count has gone up from 100/mo to over 450/mo since I started Ubering ... so it's a good thing those are unlimited too.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is what it looks like for this month. So looks like Uber did fix the issue.


----------

